# problème de page d'identification FreeWifi



## Mtryog (30 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous! 
Je suis tout nouveau dans le monde des Mac, et j'ai fait récemment l'acquisition pour mes études d'un Macbook pro 13" sous Os X snow leopard 10.6 .
Tout marchait très bien dans le meilleur des mondes à la réception de celui ci, chez mes parents, Ils ont la freebox.

Puis vient le moment ou je rentre chez moi dans mon appart ou la connexion internet reste celle du hotspot Free Wifi que j'ai largement utilisé avec mon PC windows vista ( je passe de PC a MAC.)

Mon Mac marche niquel, le temps de surfer quelques minutes. Aucun problème d'identification il va directement a la page d'identification https://wifi.free.fr/Auth
Puis 10 min après, plus rien. 
je me dis que c'est normal... je tente de me reconnecter et la impossible d'avoir une page internet valide. meme en tapant l'url https://wifi.free.fr/Auth safari m'annonce : " Vous n'etes pas connecté à internet.
alors que signal du réseau est bon, que mon pc ici présent marche sur free wifi.
Quand je lance le diagnostic réseau il me sort un truc différent a chaque fois. 
soit il me parle de PPPoe (ça ne marche pas) soit que le réglage airport est " echec" ou
: " cet ordinateur n'a pas pu joindre le réseau airport etc.."

Je suis un peu... troublé,surtout que depuis 48h je cherche une solution, et que mon mac à reussi a remarché sans comprendre, et s'est re arreté plus tard.

Merci pour votre futur aide, et désolé du roman que je viens de pondre


----------



## bompi (30 Décembre 2010)

Déplacé dans la partie Réseau.
C'est un problème connu, dont je croyais qu'il était résolu par la dernière mise à jour. Tu es bien en 10.6.5 ?


----------



## Arthur75 (6 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai un peu les mêmes problèmes avec freewifi, sauf que je n'arrive pas à me connecter du tout !  :
jamais envoyé sur la page d'authentication free.
pourtant hier ça marchait, et ça marche maintenant sur mon iphone4 .
l'icone wifi/airport est normal sans point d'exclamation, mais mon navigateur (firefox) ne se connecte jamais.
Un peu nouveau sur mac, une solution ?

Quand je passe à travers l'assistant connexion réseau ça ne donne rien, que ce soit DHCP ou PPPoE, il faut sélectionner quoi pour freewifi ?


----------



## Arthur75 (10 Janvier 2011)

Ce problème est vraiment énervant, des fois ça marche des fois pas, et je n'ai toujours pas trouvé un remède "systématique" pour me reconnecter suite à déconection, même avec reboot !!

C'est de la faute d'apple ou de free ?


----------

